# How real is the threat from White Nationalists and White Supremacists?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the threat from white nationalists and supremacists overblown or exaggerated by social media? Is the media using them to sell clicks and eyeballs? Is the government using them as a distraction?

They hint darkly that the CIA or the FBI are behind mass shootings. Their snarky memes and trendy videos are riling up thousands of followers on divisive issues including abortion, guns, immigration and LGBTQ rights. The Department of Homeland Security warned Tuesday that such skewed framing of the subjects could drive extremists to violently attack public places across the U.S. in the coming months.​​DHS and the FBI are also working with state and local agencies to raise awareness about the increased threat around the U.S. in the coming months.​​A closer look reveals hundreds of posts steeped in sexist, antisemitic, racist and homophobic content. U.S. extremists are mimicking the social media strategy used by the Islamic State group, which turned to subtle language and images across Telegram, Facebook and YouTube a decade ago to evade the industry-wide crackdown of the terrorist group’s online presence, said Mia Bloom, a communications professor at Georgia State University.​​“They’re trying to recruit,” said Bloom, who has researched social media use for both Islamic State terrorists and far-right extremists. “We’re starting to see some of the same patterns with ISIS and the far-right. The coded speech, the ways to evade AI. The groups were appealing to a younger and younger crowd.”​







White supremacists are riling up thousands on social media


WASHINGTON (AP) — The social media posts are of a distinct type. They hint darkly that the CIA or the FBI are behind mass shootings .




apnews.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Or,,, 

Are we seeing a reaction to the overuse of identity politics?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

In 50 years of living in this country, I have never met a "white supremacist". Not sure what a "white nationalist" even is[?] Im white, and I believe the leaders I elect should put the interests of this country first....does that make me a white nationalist? If so, Im proud to be one.

Other than that, I think the whole thing is yet another made up boogeyman invented by the far left globalists to justify the descent into totalitarianism. They have correctly, imo, identified whites as their biggest opposition and are waging war against us.

It all seems pretty obvious.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Trust me: There is no sizable national white supremacist organization. If there were, the FBI would join, attend all meetings, and prosecute the members---just like they did in the 1960s.

I won't go into detail, but I KNOW what white supremacists organizations are (actually what they were). 

I grew up in rural Mississippi during the 1950s and 1960s and my family roots go back to the days when Yankee troops were pulled out of the South following so-called Reconstruction.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I traveled the globe to earn a living. So many cultures I have experienced. 
I was in Maryland doing a job. Breakfast on Saturday morning was a buffet. I was in line and a man mentioned I was a northerner. Yes, Michigan, I replied. He said I didn’t belong there and they had fought a war for that. “We didn’t kill enough of you” at that point I told him it’s was 140 years ago and let it go. By the way you lost.
Some of the Germans I worked with I wondered about. I had one that blamed the woes of Germany today is all the “ the Russian east bankers that they took in” he would rant hard on them. 
People can get along if they make the effort. Poisoned minds are harder to work with. To wakeup every morning with hate and vengeance on your mind takes lots of energy that could be put to use elsewhere in your life.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just as an example, I consider myself to be conservative with a strong libertarian streak. I think The Gateway Pundit is one of the best conservative news sites, but if you read through the comments, you would swear that almost everyone that goes to that site must be a racist bigot.

I have no way of knowing how many posts are from actual conservatives, liberals pretending to be conservatives, white supremacists, bots, etc. Any analysis of the comments on a website will likely prove to be very inaccurate.

I rarely read Breitbart anymore because they allowed the comment section to become a cesspool.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

White Supremacists?
Never met one, but I'm sure they exist in small pockets.
You are always going to have racist groups, BLM, ANTIFA, Democrats, Nazis, etc.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> White Supremacists?
> Never met one, but I'm sure they exist in small pockets.
> You are always going to have racist groups, BLM, ANTIFA, Democrats, Nazis, etc.


I never met one either. They simply do not exist. You may find a mentally ill person here or there that qualifies, but otherwise there simply aren't any. White supremacist is a made-up name to label any conservative with who dares challenge the liberal policies. Liberals use it to bash their opponents just like they use the 'victim' label for anyone conservatives challenge.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I can only assume that the posters thus far are white men?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

You’d be hard pressed to fill a single High School Football Stadium with all of the “real” White Supremacists in the USA. But you could fill to overflowing every single stadium in the USA with anti American racist bigots who blame “White/ Conservatives” for the world’s problems.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

If you look at the real definition of supremacy, then anyone who lives in the USA is a white supremacist. 
_Supremacy_ is the state of having the ultimate authority. 
noun
power to dominate or defeat
synonyms:domination, mastery
Since this country is a Democracy - or Republic- doesn't matter - and most of the population is white, then everyone in the USA is a white supremacist. Anyone who lives in Kenya is a black supremacist, etc, etc, etc. I really don't care what the Useful Idiots have to say on the subject.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

White Supremacists are simply the latest Leftist "booger man" used to instill fear in their sheepish followers. They have been using this type of trope for centuries. From "Savages" in the early 19th century, to the "Rapist" black man in the late 19th and early 20th century, to "duplicitous" Japanese Americans in the mid 20th century.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Its also interesting to note the language....somehow "nationalism" has become conflated with "white supremacy"? Nationalism is the idea that the interests of your nation should come first...particularly by the elected officials of that nation. Its opposite would be "globalism". So, essentially, we have this language which implies that opposition to globalism is akin to "racism" and "white supremacy". Those are two completely separate concepts that have been linked through repetition. 

If I controlled the news I might link "Methodists" with "spousal abuse". Everytime I mention spousal abusers I add the term "Methodist"....pretty soon they are indistinguishable in the public mind.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Adirondackian said:


> Its also interesting to note the language....somehow "nationalism" has become conflated with "white supremacy"? *Nationalism is the idea that the interests of your nation should come first...particularly by the elected officials of that nation. *Its opposite would be "globalism". So, essentially, we have this language which implies that opposition to globalism is akin to "racism" and "white supremacy". Those are two completely separate concepts that have been linked through repetition.


Dumb people can't understand that.
This is something that repeatedly came up in the previous administration.
A lack of nationalism is what we're suffering from now. Nothing more.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Is the threat from white nationalists and supremacists overblown or exaggerated by social media?


Pretty much made up and nonexistent.


HDRider said:


> Is the media using them to sell clicks and eyeballs?


Yes.


HDRider said:


> Is the government using them as a distraction?











They need a distraction now more than ever. That's what the Jan 6 crap is all about.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

kinderfeld said:


> They need a distraction now more than ever. That's what the Jan 6 crap is all about.


Not just a distraction, but a JUSTIFICATION. Its to justify censorship, gun grabs, tinkering with the courts, and violating our constitutional rights. All things which just so happen to empower the people at the top....but, of course, its not about them making a power-grab....its about fighting evil "white supremacy". 

They're actually heroes for destroying your freedom, your country and your rights.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Vjk said:


> If you look at the real definition of supremacy, then anyone who lives in the USA is a white supremacist.
> _Supremacy_ is the state of having the ultimate authority.
> noun
> power to dominate or defeat
> ...


Not true. To be a white supremacist, one would have to believe that the white race was the superior race.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Adirondackian said:


> Its also interesting to note the language....somehow "nationalism" has become conflated with "white supremacy"? Nationalism is the idea that the interests of your nation should come first...particularly by the elected officials of that nation. Its opposite would be "globalism". So, essentially, we have this language which implies that opposition to globalism is akin to "racism" and "white supremacy". Those are two completely separate concepts that have been linked through repetition.
> 
> If I controlled the news I might link "Methodists" with "spousal abuse". Everytime I mention spousal abusers I add the term "Methodist"....pretty soon they are indistinguishable in the public mind.


They are using white nationalist as a code word for Nazi.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> Not true. To be a white supremacist, one would have to believe that the white race was the superior race.


Not true. I reject the Commucrats' penchant for redefining words to accomplish their goals. Useful Idiots indeed.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Vjk said:


> Not true. I reject the Commucrats' penchant for redefining words to accomplish their goals. Useful Idiots indeed.


What you posted above is a paradox. If you rejected any penchant for redefining words you wouldn't be using an idiotic childish made up word like commucrat. There is no such recognized word in the English vocabulary and it there was it would still be a meaningless contradiction of itself.

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Or,,,
> 
> Are we seeing a reaction to the overuse of identity politics?


It's ALL identity politics, both the overuse of it and the reactions to it. Identity politics is so pervasive everywhere that we're even seeing several examples of identity politics right here in this thread and the people in the grips of it are apparently not recognizing that's what's happening. Ironic, ain't it?

Where is there an emoticon that shows the little guy rolling around on the floor laughing uncontrollably?

.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Paumon said:


> What you posted above is a paradox. If you rejected any penchant for redefining words you wouldn't be using an idiotic childish made up word like commucrat. There is no such recognized word in the English vocabulary and it there was it would still be a meaningless contradiction of itself.
> 
> .


Ever heard Biden speak? He makes up plenty of new words. On the other hand, commucrat is a word that instantly recognizes the meaning to be a liberal person because that is what they are!


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Not true. Commucrat has no other meaning that I am supplanting. I am all in favor of, and appreciate, the portmanteau. And Commucrat is quite exacting in its meaning.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> Ever heard Biden speak? He makes up plenty of new words. On the other hand, commucrat is a word that instantly recognizes the meaning to be a liberal person because that is what they are!


And THAT is all identity politics.

Just because celebrities and other well known people make up new words to demonstrate how they are identifying with ignorant but useful idiots, that doesn't mean that everybody should be doing the same thing.

.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

You better build more football fields where I live. Yes, we have them, and a bunch of them. I did not realize it until I watched an odd exchange (will not repeat it here) at church. A well respected board member who did dress a little...differently...approached a couple of visitors similarly dressed and the "secret password" odd exchange took place. I thought it odd but not any big deal. A few weeks later I was surfing the web and ran across that exact clothing oddity and that exact exchange as a way for one of the bigger white supremacist groups to learn if a stranger is also a member. 
My jaw about hit the floor. It explained a few things to me, though. A few weeks before we were invented to that board member's home. The visit was going very well or so I thought. We got to talking about where we had lived and family backgrounds. My dad's folks and these folks had come from the same area. Wifey casually asked me about our "ethnic backgrounds" which seemed odd, but I told her. She promptly jumped up and said "The men must be done outside. I'm sure you are ready to go home." You see, one of my kids is part Hispanic. Some of my grands are part Jewish. My mom was part Cherokee, and waaaayyyyy back about 200 years there was this ancestor of "unknown" ancestry. Said to be full blood Cherokee, in a part of the country where there were no Cherokee. She had features that more indicated Creole or biracial, we have no idea. Don't really care.

Once I read online about the clothing and password stuff, I kept quiet and started just watching. We have evidently a whole heaping bunch of them. And yes, many of them were in DC on Jan 6th. Some are facing or have faced prosecution.

That is our experience.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Vjk said:


> Not true. I reject the Commucrats' penchant for redefining words to accomplish their goals. Useful Idiots indeed.


What I Posted is the correct definition of white supremacist.

*Definition of white supremacist*

a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races 









Definition of WHITE SUPREMACIST


a person who believes that the white race is inherently superior to other races and that white people should have control over people of other races… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> What I Posted is the correct definition of white supremacist.
> 
> *Definition of white supremacist*
> 
> ...


Duh.
These dictionaries update to the new common usage. It is a travesty. 

But even given your myopic flaming Marxist view of the world, if you believe the white race is inherently superior to other races, but do not believe that white people should have control over people of other races, then you are not a white supremacist.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Paumon said:


> And THAT is all identity politics.
> 
> Just because celebrities and other well known people make up new words to demonstrate how they are identifying with ignorant but useful idiots, that doesn't mean that everybody should be doing the same thing.
> 
> .


Think of this word....zit....
Made up word, yet everyone knows what one is.
Biden makes up words all the time, yet he was voted into office but liberals. Lol


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> You better build more football fields where I live. Yes, we have them, and a bunch of them. I did not realize it until I watched an odd exchange (will not repeat it here) at church. A well respected board member who did dress a little...differently...approached a couple of visitors similarly dressed and the "secret password" odd exchange took place. I thought it odd but not any big deal. A few weeks later I was surfing the web and ran across that exact clothing oddity and that exact exchange as a way for one of the bigger white supremacist groups to learn if a stranger is also a member.
> My jaw about hit the floor. It explained a few things to me, though. A few weeks before we were invented to that board member's home. The visit was going very well or so I thought. We got to talking about where we had lived and family backgrounds. My dad's folks and these folks had come from the same area. Wifey casually asked me about our "ethnic backgrounds" which seemed odd, but I told her. She promptly jumped up and said "The men must be done outside. I'm sure you are ready to go home." You see, one of my kids is part Hispanic. Some of my grands are part Jewish. My mom was part Cherokee, and waaaayyyyy back about 200 years there was this ancestor of "unknown" ancestry. Said to be full blood Cherokee, in a part of the country where there were no Cherokee. She had features that more indicated Creole or biracial, we have no idea. Don't really care.
> 
> Once I read online about the clothing and password stuff, I kept quiet and started just watching. We have evidently a whole heaping bunch of them. And yes, many of them were in DC on Jan 6th. Some are facing or have faced prosecution.
> ...


I'm curious. Care to describe the clothing or give a link to the above? I don't usually notice clothing because I usually stay at home and go to a Cowboy Church where most dress western or at least conservatively


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

What about BLM? They want to destroy everything, rebuild it to suit them, and then control it. Doesn't that make them a supremacist? Or do we need to invent another word?

We are being played again, and it is working again. If Hitler were alive today, he would be laughing his butt off.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I already said I will not give the clothing item or "secret password" type behavior, for a matter of safety. These folks do not play nice. Just google the oh top three or four groups and it should pop up for ya.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

nodak3 said:


> You better build more football fields where I live. Yes, we have them, and a bunch of them. I did not realize it until I watched an odd exchange (will not repeat it here) at church. A well respected board member who did dress a little...differently...approached a couple of visitors similarly dressed and the "secret password" odd exchange took place. I thought it odd but not any big deal. A few weeks later I was surfing the web and ran across that exact clothing oddity and that exact exchange as a way for one of the bigger white supremacist groups to learn if a stranger is also a member.
> My jaw about hit the floor. It explained a few things to me, though. A few weeks before we were invented to that board member's home. The visit was going very well or so I thought. We got to talking about where we had lived and family backgrounds. My dad's folks and these folks had come from the same area. Wifey casually asked me about our "ethnic backgrounds" which seemed odd, but I told her. She promptly jumped up and said "The men must be done outside. I'm sure you are ready to go home." You see, one of my kids is part Hispanic. Some of my grands are part Jewish. My mom was part Cherokee, and waaaayyyyy back about 200 years there was this ancestor of "unknown" ancestry. Said to be full blood Cherokee, in a part of the country where there were no Cherokee. She had features that more indicated Creole or biracial, we have no idea. Don't really care.
> 
> Once I read online about the clothing and password stuff, I kept quiet and started just watching. We have evidently a whole heaping bunch of them. And yes, many of them were in DC on Jan 6th. Some are facing or have faced prosecution.
> ...


Maybe,


> A.Y.A.K. (Ayak?) – “Are you a Klansman?” (this is answered with Akia – “A Klansman I am” – by other members


Source.

By the way, that site says that MAGA stands for “Make America Great Again!” (A non-traditional but popular greeting among Donald Trump-supporting Klansmen, which is pretty much all of them)


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

They are seriously cute. But nothing at all like what I meant.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Adirondackian said:


> In 50 years of living in this country, I have never met a "white supremacist". Not sure what a "white nationalist" even is[?] Im white, and I believe the leaders I elect should put the interests of this country first....does that make me a white nationalist? If so, Im proud to be one.
> 
> Other than that, I think the whole thing is yet another made up boogeyman invented by the far left globalists to justify the descent into totalitarianism. They have correctly, imo, identified whites as their biggest opposition and are waging war against us.
> 
> It all seems pretty obvious.


Well stated.

This non stop talk about race and discrimination by our politicians and the media is intended to stir up hate and divide people.
Kind of a distraction while they rob us blind.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> They are using white nationalist as a code word for Nazi.


Why not link Socialists to NAZI's? They were after all.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

I believe that everyone should leave me be, that poor behavior should never be rewarded and no would should ever try to force me to think or want differently, so obviously I am a nazi and a white supremacist. What is truly mind blowing is that the demons running around pretending to be loving harbingers of morality have made the prospect of being called a nazi sound perfectly fine. Might as well call me a jihadist while we are at it since I now fully, and unironically, believe that they are devil worshippers, no matter how much they declare that they are secular, it has become apparent that secularity is satanic, and that we are in a holy war.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

the extent to which White Supremacists and White Nationalists pose a threat can be debated I suppose, depending on how one tries to measure threat. But it's kind of mind-boggling to see people suggesting they don't exist. That's willful blindness, IMHO. It doesn't take long to find them. For instance, there is an on-line tool to help you identify which of the 733 hate groups are in your area, and what their affiliation is:









Hate Map


Subscribe to the https://soundslikehate.org/">Sounds Like Hate podcast to learn more about hate groups like the Proud Boys.




www.splcenter.org


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The Paw said:


> the extent to which White Supremacists and White Nationalists pose a threat can be debated I suppose, depending on how one tries to measure threat. But it's kind of mind-boggling to see people suggesting they don't exist. That's willful blindness, IMHO. It doesn't take long to find them. For instance, there is an on-line tool to help you identify which of the 733 hate groups are in your area, and what their affiliation is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, they exist, kinda like there were "savages" among the native Americans, rapists among the black population, and a few Japanese Americans who were not loyal, it is just that the Dems (and the site you use) have taken a very small number of idiots and painted half the country using a false and racist pejoratives. It is an old story.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Vjk said:


> Duh.
> These dictionaries update to the new common usage. It is a travesty.
> 
> But even given your myopic flaming Marxist view of the world, if you believe the white race is inherently superior to other races, but do not believe that white people should have control over people of other races, then you are not a white supremacist.


That has been the definition for at least 50 years.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> Why not link Socialists to NAZI's? They were after all.


Why would a liberal call themselves a Nazi? They don't deal in truth.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> Why would a liberal call themselves a Nazi? They don't deal in truth.


They tend to accuse others of doing what they are doing to cause confusion. They have been instructed to do so by many a Leftist icon.


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

A town near me. I get tired of the Konstant Klan Krap.

The True Story of the Antifa Invasion of Forks, Washington | WIRED

White supremacist groups are prevalent in rural western states. None of them care about the Word of God or your constitutional rights. About a year ago, an Eastern Washington state rep was censured for his organization's plan to install a theocracy when the current governments fail. I assume when we get the Cascadia earthquake, I'll be behind enemy lines. State Guard assured me they will be here within 3 days with supplies and the US Constitution.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I grew up and live in a remote and backwards area of Appalachia. I am literally inbred. First cousin marriage about three generations back. Line breeding is a good way to fix traits into a population, be they good or bad. Luckily, that side of the family was highly literate, valued education, and had a strong work ethic, although known for being a little hard to get along with, a very outspoken lot not keen on mincing words. I know people whose families had similar percentages of shared DNA, and who had different familiar affinities for education, hygiene, and self reliance. 

My particular area was hard hit by the civil war. Everybody was too poor for slaves, most were poorer than slaves, but they didn't fancy being told that they couldn't have slaves if they ever struck gold while hoeing out a flat place to grow a little corn for making moonshine. (Moonshine being important if you have ugly cousins.) So a lot of our men fought for the south, and being poor and backwards, they got stuck in some of the worst places. A lot of them didn't come back. That spawned a lot of animosity. And being poor, and having only the birthright of a choice of two different kinds of land, that being straight up, or straight down, the survivors were faced with constant failure. It was easier to blame somebody else for their failure, than the fact that they were too stupid to move.

This area has very few persons of color. Probably has something to do with our local constabulatory hanging so many up until mid twentieth century. They were not welcome here. Not that any person of color, or anyone that valued a thriving local economy, any type of amenities, or conversation with sentient human beings would care to be here.

So in my time, I have known many members of the local KKK. They grew pretty large about the mid nineties, us being remote made it a good place for wearing robes and having bonfires. It pretty much amounted to a bunch of guys drinking beer and talking about what they would do to any black person that drove up their wretched two mile gravel driveway, ten miles from anything that looked like civilization, and braved the 14 mongrel dogs and unwashed children and tried to steal their classic 30 year old car with a tree growing out of the hood. Nope, not in our copperhead infested ravine that is too rocky to grow anything without a thorn.

So at some point the FBI did infiltrate, tried to get the boys to drive the 40 miles or so to where they could actually find a black person, and do some bad things, and none of them wanted to. When word filtered back down and leaked from the local law enforcement, the boys were quite embarrassed. Even more embarrassing still, due to their stronger beer ethic than work ethic, some of their wives moved to the city and raised their kids there, and some of them now have mixed grand babies. I have slightly more respect for some of the ones that were willing to value flesh and blood over washed up century plus old role playing clubs. 

So, racists, yes. Have known them, closely enough to look deep into their psyches and see what makes them tick (which would be the human weakness of blaming others, instead of accepting responsibility for failure) Supremacists? Well, they definitely think they are of a superior race, but I've got news for them! Oddly enough, if you traded out some things, they are almost identical to the folks they despise, at the far end of the stereotypical spectrum. Lowrider with spinny tires/rusted out pickemup. Pants not pulled up, bib overhauls with no shirt. Loud obnoxious music. Prone to violence, drug use, drawing welfare, not having a job. Poorly educated. Unintelligible dialect. Poor choices in home decor. Hard to tell apart. Don't know who Daddy is. Too stupid to move out of the place they were born that holds them back economically. The list could go on and on. They are the same people, but they hate each other, and it has been a political goldmine for eons.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

The Paw said:


> the extent to which White Supremacists and White Nationalists pose a threat can be debated I suppose, depending on how one tries to measure threat. But it's kind of mind-boggling to see people suggesting they don't exist. That's willful blindness, IMHO. It doesn't take long to find them. For instance, there is an on-line tool to help you identify which of the 733 hate groups are in your area, and what their affiliation is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The splc is one of those hate groups. They list groups that have never ever been accused by anyone anywhere of being a hate groups. Their just haters that the media can rely on to spew their racist venom.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

How real is "white supremacy?"
Well, just this afternoon, police in Couer d'Alene arrested members of the Patriot Front who were planning to "riot" at a gay pride event.
These doofuses actually had masks, white supremacy insignia, shields, and an "operations plan" written down.
www.reuters.com/world/us/members-white-nationalist-group-charged-with-planning-riot-idaho-pride-event-2022-06-12/

And, for those who refuse to think that these groups do not exist, here's just ONE for you.
www.stormfront.org


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Big_Al said:


> How real is "white supremacy?"
> Well, just this afternoon, police in Couer d'Alene arrested members of the Patriot Front who were planning to "riot" at a gay pride event.
> These doofuses actually had masks, white supremacy insignia, shields, and an "operations plan" written down.
> www.reuters.com/world/us/members-white-nationalist-group-charged-with-planning-riot-idaho-pride-event-2022-06-12/
> ...


I'm betting that the U-haul truck rental was charged on a Federal government credit card . . .


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> How real is "white supremacy?"
> Well, just this afternoon, police in Couer d'Alene arrested members of the Patriot Front who were planning to "riot" at a gay pride event.
> These doofuses actually had masks, white supremacy insignia, shields, and an "operations plan" written down.
> www.reuters.com/world/us/members-white-nationalist-group-charged-with-planning-riot-idaho-pride-event-2022-06-12/
> ...


Gay is not a race.


----------



## maddmatt (Mar 29, 2009)

Any white supremacy group typically have a membership something like this : 3 DEA, 6 FBI, 2 ATF, and 1 fella with a dodge neon that they are trying to convince to perform a terrorist act. 

Theres an old joke that anyone who mentions a bomb or committing a felony in any group is FED. This Has been proven as a fact through patriot front and several others over the last few years


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Farmerga said:


> Gay is not a race.


Did anyone say it was?
White supremacists, neo-nazis, and others of that ilk are not only against certain races but also gays, jews, and pretty much anyone who doesn't think or look or act like them.
They'd be against me, for sure.
I grew up in the segregated South, i know how this all works.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> What about BLM?


That's different...They don't necessarily believe in what they're doing...They're paid to do it.



MoonRiver said:


> Why would a liberal call themselves a Nazi? They don't deal in truth.


"Nazi" is a shortened from the German for "National Socialist."
Ironically, Hitler's Socialism used Stalin's Communism as its Devil, yet they both utuilized the same tactics in their totalitarianistic ways of population control....I've explained here before the historical significance of the facsces as symbolic of absolute control. It has nothing to do with the system of economics in effect.


Farmerga said:


> Gay is not a race.


Intelligence is the ability to find similarities in things that seem different, and differences in things that seem similar. The finer the point, the higher the intelligence.

BTW- gneralization is an intelligent thing to do, while "racism" is different than mere generalization.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> Did anyone say it was?
> White supremacists, neo-nazis, and others of that ilk are not only against certain races but also gays, jews, and pretty much anyone who doesn't think or look or act like them.
> They'd be against me, for sure.
> I grew up in the segregated South, i know how this all works.


The Left has called anyone with whom they disagree "Racist", "WS", etc.. so long that the words have little meaning and must be taken with a truckload of salt when discussing any group or individual at which the pejoratives are launched.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Big_Al said:


> How real is "white supremacy?"
> Well, just this afternoon, police in Couer d'Alene arrested members of the Patriot Front who were planning to "riot" at a gay pride event.
> These doofuses actually had masks, white supremacy insignia, shields, and an "operations plan" written down.
> www.reuters.com/world/us/members-white-nationalist-group-charged-with-planning-riot-idaho-pride-event-2022-06-12/
> ...


So they find a handful of back woods goofballs who made stupid plans. How much damage or death have these few oddballs done in the country in the last 30 years? Do you agree with Biden that they are the biggest threat to the US? Let's compare the carnage those oddballs have done to that caused by BLM and ANTIFA, as well as our current government. Now tell me again, which is the far larger threat to this country.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

poppy said:


> So they find a handful of back woods goofballs who made stupid plans. How much damage or death have these few oddballs done in the country in the last 30 years? Do you agree with Biden that they are the biggest threat to the US? Let's compare the carnage those oddballs have done to that caused by BLM and ANTIFA, as well as our current government. Now tell me again, which is the far larger threat to this country.


Exactly, they are largely a distraction. WS's do exist, but not in the number, or, power the Left claims. I mean, I can make a website, in fact I can make several, so, a website with a bunch of stupidity on it doesn't mean that we are looking at early 20th century numbers of WS's.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Patriot Front, HAH! Babylon Bee had the best take on it:




If you think these groups are for real, bless your heart.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Paumon said:


> What you posted above is a paradox. If you rejected any penchant for redefining words you wouldn't be using an idiotic childish made up word like commucrat. There is no such recognized word in the English vocabulary and it there was it would still be a meaningless contradiction of itself.
> 
> .


Commucrat may not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Democratic party


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

doc- said:


> Intelligence is the ability to find similarities in things that seem different, and differences in things that seem similar. The finer the point, the higher the intelligence.


Point being, are all homophobes WS's, or, is it a case of all WS's are homophobes but, not all homophobes are WS's?

Interesting story, my mother's neighbor, back in the 40's, was so obviously gay he couldn't get drafted and was also a member of the local Klan group.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

There are people, right now in this country, who believe they are vampires. They form little groups, talk about ...[who knows what[?]]....and some of them even drink blood. There are people who called themselves "satanists" who have little satanist meetings, perform rituals and etc..

There are fringe groups of every make and model. Do they represent a threat to the nation? Should we all be worried about the vampire uprising? The answer is no, because these groups are so small, and so fringe, that they simply are not relevant to the nation as a whole. UNLESS the powers that be need an excuse to regulate your blood...then vampires will be blown up into a national threat. They will dredge the bowls of America and come up with a few vampire groups and put them in your face 24/7. Thats how it works. Vampires, Witches, white supremacists....they'll be magnified and blown out of proportion to create a boogeyman in order to justify whatever they are trying to push. 

We all should know how they operate by now, there's no excuse not to know this anymore. Create a crisis, and offer the solution that they wanted all along. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> Commucrat may not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Democratic party


No it's not, it's a stupid baby word and that's all there is to it, just as stupid as the many other stupid words being made up recently. 

And I'll tell you this, that standing on the outside looking in it's clear that there is an equal amount of filth infesting the Republican party as there is infesting the Democratic party and the filth on both sides is rotting and destroying your country while everyone else looks on.

Standing aside pointing fingers and calling others ridiculous made up names isn't going to wash away the filth from either side, it only means that the filth has been joined and increased, like giving up in defeat saying since the filth can't be beat it may as well as be joined regardless of which side the filth comes from.

I think it's a heartbreaking thing to witness a country falling apart because of the rot.

.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

poppy said:


> So they find a handful of back woods goofballs who made stupid plans. How much damage or death have these few oddballs done in the country in the last 30 years? Do you agree with Biden that they are the biggest threat to the US? Let's compare the carnage those oddballs have done to that caused by BLM and ANTIFA, as well as our current government. Now tell me again, which is the far larger threat to this country.


They are a lot more plentiful than you would imagine.
Don't live in the small town South, do you?
Ever heard of the Aryan Nation? League of the South? United Aryan Brotherhood?

How much damage can they do?
Here's just ONE guy - Dylann Roof.

I know, I know. This does not fit your belief system and therefore is to be dismissed.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> How much damage can they do?
> Here's just ONE guy - Dylann Roof.


So about as much damage as any other individual nut job?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> Don't live in the small town South, do you?


I do. Grew up in small town Georgia, Have lived a while in Small town Kentucky and am about to move to small town South Carolina. Race relations are better than ever. WS's when they are found, are dismissed from society. I haven't seen a single Klan rally since the 80's What the Left is doing is trying to divide us, and you seem to be willing to help.

BTW, didn't the Aryan nation start in California? and even the SPLC downplays their power as of late.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No group needs to be large to do significant damage. 911 proved that.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Paumon said:


> No it's not, it's a stupid baby word and that's all there is to it, just as stupid as the many other stupid words being made up recently.
> 
> .


You're making much more of it than it deserves.....Manipulaton of language is a major tool in the kit of the totalitarians. Cf- the appendix on "NewSpeak" in Orwell's 1984 and the mind control the Libs are trying to invoke with their PC terms crap....Are you jealous that a conservatice is now using the technique?

Did you notice that the woke NPS is changing the name of a mountain in Yellowstone? Yellowstone peak renamed for being offensive, park service announces
I should think they would've started with Squaw Valley or Grand Tetons. Who the heck knows anything about a guy named Doane?


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

One of the klan doctrines is to indulge the urges of natural man. It is "their natural right" to rape, pillage and terrorize innocents who are not, "One of Them." This is diametrically opposed to the Word of God. They're instructed to join and gain influence over churches, schools, municipalities, social clubs, which is why so many rural towns are crap holes,


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

Oh, here's an interesting read!

PATCON on JSTOR


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The government WHO, WEC, etc always needs a scapegoat. Making a few real white supremacists seem like a huge threat is simply so they can be used as a scapegoat. Maybe that's why the FBI seems to have a part in fostering these groups.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

White supremacist terror plots, school shootings, fake Russian dossiers, insurrections. I miss the old FBI back when they just fought communism by trying to blackmail civil rights leaders into committing suicide.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

crabappleplum said:


> One of the klan doctrines is to indulge the urges of natural man. It is "their natural right" to rape, pillage and terrorize innocents who are not, "One of Them." This is diametrically opposed to the Word of God. They're instructed to join and gain influence over churches, schools, municipalities, social clubs, which is why so many rural towns are crap holes,


There is actually a lot of truth there (anyone disagree?). People should be happy the more primal urges are managed so well


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Farmerga said:


> So about as much damage as any other individual nut job?


Or a group of nut jobs invading the Capitol and committing mayhem?
That resulted in the death of one of their own?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> Or a group of nut jobs invading the Capitol and committing mayhem?
> That resulted in the death of one of their own?


I have stated many times that the rioters on Jan 6th were idiots. Was it an "insurrection"? Nah. Was it a great threat to "democracy" If it was,we have bigger problems than a few idiots rioting in and around the capital building.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Farmerga said:


> I have stated many times that the rioters on Jan 6th were idiots. Was it an "insurrection"? Nah. Was it a great threat to "democracy" If it was,we have bigger problems than a few idiots rioting in and around the capital building.


Oh, we have bigger problems, all right. According to a poll by the ultra left wing Southern Poverty Law Center, almost half of Democrat males under 50 support political violence including assassination.
Suppose THEY decide to storm some government buildings in DC when there's a Republican in the White House?

I ain't got any worries, our county is one of the Reddest in Florida, and our farm is on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stop light town. We're just country boys, and we are very well armed.

Now, those who live near Democrat run cities just may have some problems.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> Suppose THEY decide to storm some government buildings in DC when there's a Republican in the White House?


I guess it depends on who is the Speaker of the House at the time.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

The only white supremacists I know are white liberals who insist on telling everyone how they should feel.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The Paw said:


> the extent to which White Supremacists and White Nationalists pose a threat can be debated I suppose, depending on how one tries to measure threat. But it's kind of mind-boggling to see people suggesting they don't exist. That's willful blindness, IMHO. It doesn't take long to find them. For instance, there is an on-line tool to help you identify which of the 733 hate groups are in your area, and what their affiliation is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link (both its authorship and your posting it) actually are the root of the problem.

The Southern Poverty Law Center is a entirely politically driven organization. Click through some of the state links and look at the organizations that they cite as being “hate groups”. The vast majority (read, nearly every one) are actually just special interest groups who happen to speak for groups other than the ones that the left has identified as being acceptable.

For instance, just one example (of several) that come up for Virginia is “A Voice for Men”. They publish articles on men’s issues, and speak out against instances of misandry in modern media and culture. They’re actually an anti-“hate” group, but, because they speak out in support of a group that the left hates, “A Voice for Men” becomes a “hate group”. Any group who expresses “hate” for a group that is counter to the left’s alignment, however, gets a pass, and won’t be found anywhere on that list.

The net result of this political hackery is that the Left (who does the SPLC’s thinking for them) has laid out lines not only defining their own tribe, but casting hate against everybody on the other side of that line. For example, an LGBTQ organization can declare that straight men are “privileged” and ruining our society, and, in response, a straight group can can say that LGBTQ groups are being too pushy; the LGBTQ group gets labeled a victim of the straight group’s “hate”, the straight group ends up on SPLC’s website, and folks like you post it as truth without even looking any further or giving it so much as a second thought.

A political machine very consciously crafts a narrative designed to sow hatred, and their Tinmen, like yourself, carry that message for them and make sure that fields are well tended.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Paumon said:


> No it's not, it's a stupid baby word and that's all there is to it, just as stupid as the many other stupid words being made up recently.
> 
> And I'll tell you this, that standing on the outside looking in it's clear that there is an equal amount of filth infesting the Republican party as there is infesting the Democratic party and the filth on both sides is rotting and destroying your country while everyone else looks on.
> 
> ...


Do you call out our persistent sock puppet friend for his use of the term "americun" with the same vengeance? 

Or just those that disagree with your position?


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

In so much as as an immediate threat? It’s probably pretty low. As you can see they stuff themselves into the back of a Uhaul in an attempt to riot LGBT events at the park so not exactly Nazi masterminds atm. However, you have the Republicans actively courting this group over the past 5 years and I think that will cause a larger problem for the party than the benefits from courting them ever produced.

I have family in East TX that is as white nationalist as it gets. This isn’t “dem illegals are teking err jeeeerbs!” More so as classic neo-nazi/*********** and racial purity talking points. One of my cousins had the audacity to marry a black man in 2020 (who’s actually pretty conservative) and several of her family won’t speak to her anymore because she has tainted the pure white genes of our family with that of slave material (hilariously a large part of our ethnic makeup is Spanish.)

Of course, every person associated with this that I’ve met is straight ticket (R) now and were huge Trump supporters. Before Trump they were generally regarded as unassociated with either party and a pretty fringe outlier. The conspiracy/gun nuts. Hopefully it returns to that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Police in the US state of Idaho have arrested 31 members of a white supremacist group and charged them with plotting to riot at a gay pride event.*

Police say they were tipped off by a local resident in the city of Coeur d'Alene, who had spotted the men with masks and shields getting into a lorry.

The vehicle was soon stopped, and the men - members of the Patriot Front group - were arrested.
"They came to riot downtown," Coeur d'Alene Police Chief Lee White said.








US white supremacists arrested at Idaho gay pride event - police


More than two dozen members of the Patriot Front group were charged with conspiracy to riot.



www.bbc.com


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"The group's manifesto claims that non-whites are not "Americans" and its symbols include the fasces - a Roman bundle of sticks representing authority and used last century by Mussolini's Italian Fascists, ADL says. "


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> In so much as as an immediate threat? It’s probably pretty low. As you can see they stuff themselves into the back of a Uhaul in an attempt to riot LGBT events at the park so not exactly Nazi masterminds atm. However, you have the Republicans actively courting this group over the past 5 years and I think that will cause a larger problem for the party than the benefits from courting them ever produced.
> 
> I have family in East TX that is as white nationalist as it gets. This isn’t “dem illegals are teking err jeeeerbs!” More so as classic neo-nazi/***** and racial purity talking points. One of my cousins had the audacity to marry a black man in 2020 (who’s actually pretty conservative) and several of her family won’t speak to her anymore because she has tainted the pure white genes of our family with that of slave material (hilariously a large part of our ethnic makeup is Spanish.)
> 
> Of course, every person associated with this that I’ve met is straight ticket (R) now and were huge Trump supporters. Before Trump they were generally regarded as unassociated with either party and a pretty fringe outlier. The conspiracy/gun nuts. Hopefully it returns to that.


Quite a nonsensical rant there. How are republicans actively courting any group? Is agreeing with some of the views of any group or person actively courting them? If you answer yes, you have to admit the democrats have actively been courting BLM, Antifa, illegals, criminals, sexual perverts, gun grabbers, anyone who seeks to kill a conservative Supreme Court Justice, and war mongers. That would be millions of people. Sort of makes 8 or 10 guys in a U haul look insignificant doesn't it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> "The group's manifesto claims that non-whites are not "Americans" and its symbols include the fasces - a Roman bundle of sticks representing authority and used last century by Mussolini's Italian Fascists, ADL says. "


Not sure what group you are talking about.

I did not see the word "white" in PF's manifesto.






Manifesto - Patriot Front


America stands at the crossroads of an era. An uncertain future lies in the hands of a new generation which has been given a simple choice between sovereignty and subjugation...




patriotfront.us


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems odd to me that one group is preemptively arrested while other groups burn cities with few arrest. 

To my knowledge I have not seen BLM or Antifa arrested prior to their activities.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

*"Recognition: *Americans will fully recognize themselves as a people, not merely citizens or residents of a country, but a people bearing a unique national interest rooted in our heritage on this continent. *Our people, born to this nation of our European race*, must reforge themselves as a new collective capable of asserting our right to cultural independence. The LIFE of this nation, unique among all others, will be defended."


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> *"Recognition: *Americans will fully recognize themselves as a people, not merely citizens or residents of a country, but a people bearing a unique national interest rooted in our heritage on this continent. *Our people, born to this nation of our European race*, must reforge themselves as a new collective capable of asserting our right to cultural independence. The LIFE of this nation, unique among all others, will be defended."


Consider this. What in that quote is any different than the policy of every other nation? Every country in the world sees themselves as unique in some way and wants to keep their culture. That is exactly why Ukraine is fighting Russia's invasion. It is also the same reason China wants to keep tight control of its country. It's why Putin attacked Ukraine. It's why South Africa took land away from white farmers. It's why Israel has problems with its neighbors. It's why Canada has a military to defend it from any invaders. Would you prefer the US and every other country eliminate their militaries created to defend the culture of their countries?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Consider this. What in that quote is any different than the policy of every other nation? Every country in the world sees themselves as unique in some way and wants to keep their culture. That is exactly why Ukraine is fighting Russia's invasion. It is also the same reason China wants to keep tight control of its country. It's why Putin attacked Ukraine. It's why South Africa took land away from white farmers. It's why Israel has problems with its neighbors. It's why Canada has a military to defend it from any invaders. Would you prefer the US and every other country eliminate their militaries created to defend the culture of their countries?


LOL, Canada does not have an army to defend itself against immigrants with different cultures. That there is hilarious.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Paumon said:


> No it's not, it's a stupid baby word and that's all there is to it, just as stupid as the many other stupid words being made up recently.
> 
> And I'll tell you this, that standing on the outside looking in it's clear that there is an equal amount of filth infesting the Republican party as there is infesting the Democratic party and the filth on both sides is rotting and destroying your country while everyone else looks on.
> 
> ...


Like calling people White Supremacists, Trumpsters or Teabaggers?
I don't think the left has any moral high ground to stand on.
They are hypocrites, nothing more.
For instance, looks like there's a planned riot on the Supreme Court, the families of the justices have been threatened.
Sounds way worse than the sit in at the capitol.
The left is violent, nasty, dangerous and extreme.
Maybe calling them baby names is all they understand.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> LOL, Canada does not have an army to defend itself against immigrants with different cultures. That there is hilarious.


How's your illegal immigrant problem?
How about we ship all these "immigrants" straight to Canada?
No vetting, no health checks, no background checks, just open the door and let them in.
How would that work for the far left regime up north there?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> How's your illegal immigrant problem?
> How about we ship all these "immigrants" straight to Canada?
> No vetting, no health checks, no background checks, just open the door and let them in.
> How would that work for the far left regime up north there?


What does that have to do with White supremacists going to an LBGTQ event? LOL


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> What does that have to do with White supremacists going to an LBGTQ event? LOL


I quoted your post that had nothing to do with White Supremacists, LGBTQ events or even an "LOL"


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Commucrat may not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Democratic party


RepubliKKKlans may, also, not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Republican Party.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

colourfastt said:


> RepubliKKKlans may, also, not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Republican Party.


If they can name call with Commucrat looks like you should be able to name call with RepubliKKKlans. I guess the mods with make the final call on that.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> LOL, Canada does not have an army to defend itself against immigrants with different cultures. That there is hilarious.



Why do you have a border? Why not just stop manning it and let whoever wants to to stroll on in?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Why do you have a border? Why not just stop manning it and let whoever wants to to stroll on in?


Are you aware that the army does not guard the border? Do you know that border control and immigration does not decide whether you can enter the country by the color of your skin?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

colourfastt said:


> RepubliKKKlans may, also, not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Republican Party.


It is simply 2 different views. My views are freedom based with as little government control as possible. Your view is based on government being your god. If your god tells you to get a certain shot, in your view they would not mislead you and you dutifully run out and get the shot. If your god tells you to stop using fossil fuels and to buy an electric vehicle, since you know the government only has your best interests at heart, you start pricing electric vehicles no questions asked. Our Constitution warns us of ever encroaching government and gives us certain rights to stop it.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Are you aware that the army does not guard the border? Do you know that border control and immigration does not decide whether you can enter the country by the color of your skin?


Your border control is there to prevent people from coming in who are criminals or likely to commit crimes, which harms your culture. They are solely there to protect Canadian culture. Like all cultures, yours has laws and rules and no country wants people in there who will not follow those laws and rules. Our current government does not understand that fact and the voice of the people will be heard loud this November.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Your border control is there to prevent people from coming in who are criminals or likely to commit crimes, which harms your culture. They are solely there to protect Canadian culture. Like all cultures, yours has laws and rules and no country wants people in there who will not follow those laws and rules. Our current government does not understand that fact and the voice of the people will be heard loud this November.


Not even close. They are there to prevent illegal entry, not protect the culture. Immigrants that legally enter are not judged on their culture. People of different cultures are welcomed with open arms into Canada as long as they follow the legal procedures.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

colourfastt said:


> RepubliKKKlans may, also, not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Republican Party.


That is just ignorant. The KKK was always and still is Democrat loonies. The only apt name for the other party is Cuckpublicans.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

colourfastt said:


> RepubliKKKlans may, also, not be a real word yet, but it is an accurate description of the filth infesting the Republican Party.


Except for the fact Democrats are the party of the KKK and are the party promoting racism and racial tensions.
Democrats insult people of color every day and their fan base doesn't seem to notice or even care.
Most Democrats in government are bigots.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Not even close. They are there to prevent illegal entry, not protect the culture. Immigrants that legally enter are not judged on their culture. People of different cultures are welcomed with open arms into Canada as long as they follow the legal procedures.


Then why do you think illegal immigration into this country is OK?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

poppy said:


> It is simply 2 different views. My views are freedom based with as little government control as possible. Your view is based on government being your god. If your god tells you to get a certain shot, in your view they would not mislead you and you dutifully run out and get the shot. If your god tells you to stop using fossil fuels and to buy an electric vehicle, since you know the government only has your best interests at heart, you start pricing electric vehicles no questions asked. Our Constitution warns us of ever encroaching government and gives us certain rights to stop it.


Which is why Democrats want to strip us of those rights.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Then why do you think illegal immigration into this country is OK?


Telling lies about me does not make your point any right.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Telling lies about me does not make your point any right.


Can you have a discussion without calling someone a liar?
You are always defending those "poor immigrants" and anything the left tells you is ok.
If you disagree, that's one thing, but your snarkiness is just ugly.
Try having a grown up discussion just once.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> It seems odd to me that one group is preemptively arrested while other groups burn cities with few arrest.
> 
> To my knowledge I have not seen BLM or Antifa arrested prior to their activities.


Well when TPTB encourage these activities, what sense does it make to arrest them?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> People of different cultures are welcomed with open arms into Canada *as long as they follow the legal procedures.*


Interesting. We should try applying that model here.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Can you have a discussion without calling someone a liar?
> You are always defending those "poor immigrants" and anything the left tells you is ok.
> If you disagree, that's one thing, but your snarkiness is just ugly.
> Try having a grown up discussion just once.


 You told a lie about me. It was perfectly accurate to say that.


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

poppy said:


> Quite a nonsensical rant there. How are republicans actively courting any group? Is agreeing with some of the views of any group or person actively courting them? If you answer yes, you have to admit the democrats have actively been courting BLM, Antifa, illegals, criminals, sexual perverts, gun grabbers, anyone who seeks to kill a conservative Supreme Court Justice, and war mongers. That would be millions of people. Sort of makes 8 or 10 guys in a U haul look insignificant doesn't it?


They are guilty by associating with these groups and going out of their way to not ostracize them. You can scream all you want about “but BLM!” But actual white nationalists are worse to have in your party.

Trying to associate criminals and “sexual perverts” and please feel free to elaborate on that connection, is pretty weak sauce. No point granted.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> They are guilty by associating with these groups and going out of their way to not ostracize them. You can scream all you want about “but BLM!” But actual white nationalists are worse to have in your party.
> 
> Trying to associate criminals and “sexual perverts” and please feel free to elaborate on that connection, is pretty weak sauce. No point granted.


Nationalism isn't a pejorative in very many places around the world, so you know.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> *"Recognition: *Americans will fully recognize themselves as a people, not merely citizens or residents of a country, but a people bearing a unique national interest rooted in our heritage on this continent. *Our people, born to this nation of our European race*, must reforge themselves as a new collective capable of asserting our right to cultural independence. The LIFE of this nation, unique among all others, will be defended."


How is that different than any other group looking out for its self interest? You just don't like it when white people do it.

BLM
*We affirm the lives* of Black queer and trans folks, disabled folks, undocumented folks, folks with records, women, and all Black lives along the gender spectrum. 

Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation, Inc. is a global organization in the US, UK, and Canada, whose mission is to eradicate white supremacy and build local power to intervene in violence inflicted on Black communities by the state and vigilantes. By combating and countering acts of violence, creating space for Black imagination and innovation, and centering Black joy, we are winning immediate improvements in our lives. 



https://blacklivesmatter.com/about/


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> How is that different than any other group looking out for its self interest? You just don't like it when white people do it.
> 
> BLM
> *We affirm the lives* of Black queer and trans folks, disabled folks, undocumented folks, folks with records, women, and all Black lives along the gender spectrum.
> ...


White supremacists want to live in a world of only white people. That is the difference.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> How is that different than any other group looking out for its self interest? You just don't like it when white people do it.


Moral bullying has been in vogue now for a few years, ironically from groups that struggle with morality.
I think most Hispanic, Back, Asian legal citizens would describe themselves as "Nationalists".
But in order to push an advantage they wouldn't have to a topic they need to redefine in order to control the message, they paste "white" in front of the term.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> White supremacists want to live in a world of only white people. That is the difference.


They did not say that. You did

It is black people now asking for separation in different setting. 

From - The Muslim Program

WE WANT our people in America whose parents or grandparents were descendants from slaves, to be allowed to establish a separate state or territory of our own - either on this continent or elsewhere. We want and believe that our former slave masters are obligated to provide such land and that the area must be fertile and minerally rich. We want and believe that our former slave masters are obligated to maintain and supply our needs in this separate state or territory for the next 20 to 25 years or until we are able to produce and supply our own needs.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> White supremacists want to live in a world of only white people. That is the difference.


And yet now we live in a country where Blacks can have their own day, their own groups exclusive of Asians or Caucasians, preferred hiring, campus segregation, quotas and privileges not seen by other groups. 
It isn't hard to hear Black commentators proclaim that the Republican race needs to be wiped out, white people pushed out of the way, peacefully or otherwise.
You just hear what CNN tells you.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

They are still doing that. They never quit. Sadly, they solicit crimes just to pad their power structure.




NRA_guy said:


> Trust me: There is no sizable national white supremacist organization. If there were, the FBI would join, attend all meetings, and prosecute the members---just like they did in the 1960s.
> 
> I won't go into detail, but I KNOW what white supremacists organizations are (actually what they were).
> 
> I grew up in rural Mississippi during the 1950s and 1960s and my family roots go back to the days when Yankee troops were pulled out of the South following so-called Reconstruction.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You just hear what CNN tells you.


Please stop telling lies about me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oscar Wilde said the same thing.
It didn't end well for him.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> They did not say that. You did











White supremacist busted for planning riot


Thomas Ryan Rousseau is being held on the felony charge, after he and dozens of other masked members of the group, which preaches a white nationalist ideology, were arrested in Idaho.




www.dailymail.co.uk





"Rousseau, who grew up in a staunchly Republican suburb In North Texas, reportedly honed his rhetoric at his high school paper, writing opiniated columns before starting both organizations, which assert that *its white members' ancestors conquered America, and thus the country should be left to them.*"


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So this is where you get your news?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh wait, you don't read that rag, you just copy and paste those confirmation bias links they send with your trial period.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> So this is where you get your news?
> View attachment 111219


Are you aware of the rule here about sources?


wr said:


> That is correct. If you don't care for a source, just scroll on but otherwise we end up in endless debates over who has the best source.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I didn't say I wasn't entertained by it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> White supremacist busted for planning riot
> 
> 
> Thomas Ryan Rousseau is being held on the felony charge, after he and dozens of other masked members of the group, which preaches a white nationalist ideology, were arrested in Idaho.
> ...


All you have proven is that someone said something at sometime to support your malformed opinion.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Is the threat from white nationalists and supremacists overblown or exaggerated by social media? Is the media using them to sell clicks and eyeballs? Is the government using them as a distraction?
> 
> They hint darkly that the CIA or the FBI are behind mass shootings. Their snarky memes and trendy videos are riling up thousands of followers on divisive issues including abortion, guns, immigration and LGBTQ rights. The Department of Homeland Security warned Tuesday that such skewed framing of the subjects could drive extremists to violently attack public places across the U.S. in the coming months.​​DHS and the FBI are also working with state and local agencies to raise awareness about the increased threat around the U.S. in the coming months.​​A closer look reveals hundreds of posts steeped in sexist, antisemitic, racist and homophobic content. U.S. extremists are mimicking the social media strategy used by the Islamic State group, which turned to subtle language and images across Telegram, Facebook and YouTube a decade ago to evade the industry-wide crackdown of the terrorist group’s online presence, said Mia Bloom, a communications professor at Georgia State University.​​“They’re trying to recruit,” said Bloom, who has researched social media use for both Islamic State terrorists and far-right extremists. “We’re starting to see some of the same patterns with ISIS and the far-right. The coded speech, the ways to evade AI. The groups were appealing to a younger and younger crowd.”​
> 
> ...


Gee I dunno. Here are a few pics of them in action..


----------



## SWTXRancher_1975 (8 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> White supremacist busted for planning riot
> 
> 
> Thomas Ryan Rousseau is being held on the felony charge, after he and dozens of other masked members of the group, which preaches a white nationalist ideology, were arrested in Idaho.
> ...


I've the unfortunate experience of having several of these racists in my family. Anyone that says they aren’t after a white ethno-state is trying to sell you a bunch of lies.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Cornhusker said:


> Except for the fact Democrats are the party of the KKK and are the party promoting racism and racial tensions.
> Democrats insult people of color every day and their fan base doesn't seem to notice or even care.
> Most Democrats in government are bigots.


It's not just in government:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> What does that have to do with White supremacists going to an LBGTQ event? LOL


Do they only target the non white LBGTQ people?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

homesteadforty said:


> It's not just in government:


It is more like the Democrats are afraid that if the black population starts arming itself, enjoys wide spread gainful employment, and starts to rebuild their families destroyed by decades of Leftist policy, they might start voting Republican again.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Farmerga said:


> It is more like the Democrats are afraid that if the black population starts arming itself, enjoys wide spread gainful employment, and starts to rebuild their families destroyed by decades of Leftist policy, they might start voting Republican again.


(laugh!).. critical race theory defines who the real culprits of "holding down" the African Americans are. That's why the

conservatives are so against it being taught in schools.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

KC Rock said:


> (laugh!).. critical race theory defines who the real culprits of "holding down" the African Americans are. That's why the
> 
> conservatives are so against it being taught in schools.





KC Rock said:


> (laugh!).. critical race theory defines who the real culprits of "holding down" the African Americans are. That's why the
> 
> conservatives are so against it being taught in schools.


You are behind the times. The Leftist story is now is that there is no such thing as CRT being taught in schools, so, which is it?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

KC Rock said:


> (laugh!).. critical race theory defines who the real culprits of "holding down" the African Americans are. That's why the
> 
> conservatives are so against it being taught in schools.


Who said anything about critical race theory?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

SWTXRancher_1975 said:


> (hilariously a large part of our ethnic makeup is Spanish.)


The Spanish were real racists, they could give us poor northern Europeans lessons on racism. Every group of like minded folks has their fringe elements. Whites, blacks, Spanish, Baptists, Muslims. Some are more dangerous than others. Especially when it gets close to election time.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Do you know that border control and immigration does not decide whether you can enter the country by the color of your skin?


And neither does our immigration service. Except in the fairy tails the left tells us everyday through the MSM.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> as long as they follow the legal procedures.


You mean as long as they are legal immigrants, as opposed to illegal immigrants. Imagine that, actually following the law.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Behar is one of the dumbest people on the planet and she shows it regularly. What gave her the idea black folks don't already own guns? Most rural black folks own guns just like most white folks. Has she not noticed that over 90% of shootings in cities are committed by black folks, usually young black men.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

painterswife said:


> White supremacists want to live in a world of only white people. That is the difference.


So you want to exterminate the white race. Thanks. For nuthin.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You told a lie about me. It was perfectly accurate to say that.


I've never seen you say illegal immigration is wrong, a crime and an invasion.
You must approve
Not a lie.
I personally don't care if you approve or not, at least have the integrity to admit you are either pro or anti illegals.
Do you approve of the democrat' open borders?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

KC Rock said:


> (laugh!).. critical race theory defines who the real culprits of "holding down" the African Americans are. That's why the
> 
> conservatives are so against it being taught in schools.


How do conservatives "hold down" black people?
It's the Democrats who tell black people "You are too stupid/lazy/stoned to get an ID.
It's the Democrats who tell black people "You can't compete with evil ol ****** so we'll make it easier for you"
Its the Democrats who tell black people "We will segregate you and give you special black only recognition because you can't compete with Evil Ol' ******, you know, like the Special Olympics"
Democrats are responsible for the division, the hatred, the drugs, the racism, the riots, and most of the crime in this country.
Show me how conservatives are the culprits.
Critical Race Theory is another example of the left teaching people to hate each other.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

poppy said:


> Behar is one of the dumbest people on the planet and she shows it regularly. What gave her the idea black folks don't already own guns? Most rural black folks own guns just like most white folks. Has she not noticed that over 90% of shootings in cities are committed by black folks, usually young black men.


She's a racist, just like most of the radical left.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I've never seen you say illegal immigration is wrong, a crime and an invasion.
> You must approve
> Not a lie.
> I personally don't care if you approve or not, at least have the integrity to admit you are either pro or anti illegals.
> Do you approve of the democrat' open borders?


Well, I have. I have stated that all immigration should be legal a few times over the years. I have never stated that illegal immigration is good. Not once. Just because you have not read every post I have made does not give you the right to tell lies about me.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

So. You believe every human being born on the planet have the right to come to this country and live off the taxpayer for the rest of their lives? And their kids and grandkids and so forth.
Please post your address to some spanish language website and invite them to come live at your house and eat your food. Stop trying to give away my money.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Well, I have. I have stated that all immigration should be legal a few times over the years. I have never stated that illegal immigration is good. Not once. Just because you have not read every post I have made does not give you the right to tell lies about me.


So what's your opinion on the left's open borders policy?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> So what's your opinion on the left's open borders policy?


I don't believe the left has open border policies That is a propaganda statement. .


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Cornhusker said:


> How do conservatives "hold down" black people?
> It's the Democrats who tell black people "You are too stupid/lazy/stoned to get an ID.
> It's the Democrats who tell black people "You can't compete with evil ol **** so we'll make it easier for you"
> Its the Democrats who tell black people "We will segregate you and give you special black only recognition because you can't compete with Evil Ol' ****, you know, like the Special Olympics"
> ...


bull..
to me crt encompasses all conservative moves against Americans...hispanic, asian. White people. Ever tallied up

all the unnecessary deaths from "conflicts" started by conservative prezidunces? 

Put it in school kids books. Maybe a little blurp in chapter 6, "Health care in America"...About how conservative

leaders tried to end health care for millions of americans...obama care. Remember that? CRT ... and the race

is all middle and lower classes in this country. How many thousands died from corona because one of the rights

elected "leaders" failed to push masks and instead encouraged lots of social gatherings. I remember it well in the spring

of 2020, all those people deaths in florida, texas and california because this leader said go to church on Easter.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I don't believe the left has open border policies That is a propaganda statement. .


You are correct. You post above is a propaganda statement.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

KC Rock said:


> bull..
> to me crt encompasses all conservative moves against Americans...hispanic, asian. White people. Ever tallied up
> 
> all the unnecessary deaths from "conflicts" started by conservative prezidunces?
> ...


It is awfully early for someone to be so angry. Maybe start in the gardening forums and work your way over.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

KC Rock said:


> bull..
> to me crt encompasses all conservative moves against Americans...hispanic, asian. White people. Ever tallied up
> 
> all the unnecessary deaths from "conflicts" started by conservative prezidunces?
> ...


Don't forget New York where a Democrat put infected people in nursing homes and killed thousands.
Tell me more about Obamacare. It did what, exactly? I mean besides raising premiums, deductibles and out of pocket?
don't forget Obamacare raised the cost of health care too.
I have a niece who is a big Obama fan, and she was bragging about her insurance from Obama until she had to pay for it. She was insured for about a month and she still worships the fraud Obama.
You make excuses for the leftist bigots spreading their toxic poison and hatred through children and you just solidify people's opinions of those who follow the left.
You didn't give me a straight answer, just a lot of bellering and stomping while spreading leftist lies.
Can you guys even tell when they are lying to you anymore?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I don't believe the left has open border policies That is a propaganda statement. .


Then explain why all that paid for wall material is laying in the weeds not being used?
Explain why illegals are crossing the border at will?
Explain why the Biden administration is sending illegals to all corners of this country?
The left has an open border policy and it started the day Biden took office.
Look it up.
propaganda is a trick of the left, even you should know that


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Fencing the entire country is neither feasible nor effective in keeping people from crossing the border. The administration is not sending illegals to all points of the country. Those people have been processed by the government and are now legally in the country until their cases are adjudicated. You might not like it but those are the laws of this country.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Fencing the entire country is neither feasible nor effective in keeping people from crossing the border. The administration is not sending illegals to all points of the country. Those people have been processed by the government and are now legally in the country until their cases are adjudicated. You might not like it but those are the laws of this country.


If there was one iota of motivation to correct the laws to make illegal migration more difficult it would happen. The laws are in place to enable the illegal invasion. You vote for these laws to stay illegal friendly.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Fencing the entire country is neither feasible nor effective in keeping people from crossing the border. The administration is not sending illegals to all points of the country. Those people have been processed by the government and are now legally in the country until their cases are adjudicated. You might not like it but those are the laws of this country.


Security borders is very feasible. You dodged his question, again.
Yes, the administration is sending illegals all over the country. You know that of course and it is easily provable.
They entered illegally so they are here illegally. That is why of course, they have a court date (that most will not show up for, and while makes them even "illegaler)".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> If there was one iota of motivation to correct the laws to make illegal migration more difficult it would happen. The laws are in place to enable the illegal invasion. You vote for these laws to stay illegal friendly.


Such as the laws pertaining to guns. There are enough (10k) on the books to quell the problem yet it seems beneficial for those in power to just make more than enforce what they have.
The laws on immigration are grossly ignored.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Such as the laws pertaining to guns. There are enough (10k) on the books to quell the problem yet it seems beneficial for those in power to just make more than enforce what they have.


There is one gun law that has not passed, and they keep swinging for the fence until it is passed.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Fencing the entire country is neither feasible nor effective in keeping people from crossing the border.


Actually no one suggested "Fencing the entire country"... that is pure hyperbole (a.k.a. bull 💩 ).

A fence/wall/barrier is entirely feasible... if China could do it in 220 b.c. and Hadrian could do it in 122 a.d. I think we could probably whip up something today.

Are you of the opinion that if we can't stop them all, we shouldn't stop any?



> The administration is not sending illegals to all points of the country.


In truth... they are, and evidence of that is all over the internet.



> Those people have been processed by the government and are now legally in the country until their cases are adjudicated. You might not like it but those are the laws of this country.


Incorrect again. They are not here legally. They have merely had their adjudiction delayed and there status is undertermined until their hearing... that in no way, shape, or form makes their status legal.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

l


homesteadforty said:


> Actually no one suggested "Fencing the entire country"... that is pure hyperbole (a.k.a. bull 💩 ).
> 
> A fence/wall/barrier is entirely feasible... if China could do it in 220 b.c. and Hadrian could do it in 122 a.d. I think we could probably whip up something today.
> 
> ...


Some crossed illegally, some did not. Both were processed and that makes them here legally until their day in court. Those are the laws of the land. They have the papers to prove it from immigration.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Some crossed illegally, some did not. Both were processed and that makes them here legally until their day in court. Those are the laws of the land. They have the papers to prove it from immigration.


You would be wrong again. Crossing the border as a non American citizen without prior authorization or a visa is illegal. The current process you are content with is subjugation of our immigration law by those in power.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Some crossed illegally, some did not. Both were processed and that makes them here legally until their day in court. Those are the laws of the land. They have the papers to prove it from immigration.


Absolutely not. Their papers allow them to temporarily avoid deportaion until their hearing. It defers status determination until said hearing.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You would be wrong again. Crossing the border as a non American citizen without prior authorization or a visa is illegal. The current process you are content with is subjugation of our immigration law by those in power.


Like I said the crossing may be illegal but you are here legally during the adjudication by way of the immigration laws.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> Absolutely not. Their papers allow them to temporarily avoid deportaion until their hearing. It defers status determination until said hearing.


Papers that allow them to be here. Legally until adjudication.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

13 percent of the roughly 50,000 illegal immigrants released in the US without a court date — and ordered to report to Immigration and Customs Enforcement — have bothered to show up 








13 percent of released migrants appear at ICE offices, report says


Just 13 percent of the roughly 50,000 illegal immigrants released in the US without a court date — and ordered to report to Immigration and Customs Enforcement — have showed up, a report said. …




nypost.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The acting Homeland Security secretary said on Tuesday that 90 percent of asylum seekers are missing their court dates after being released into the US.

Acting Secretary Kevin McAleenan told the Senate Judiciary Committee that a new pilot program resulted in thousands of families ditching their scheduled hearings









Homeland Security chief says 90% of asylum seekers miss court dates


The acting Homeland Security secretary said on Tuesday that 90 percent of asylum seekers are missing their court dates after being released into the US. Acting Secretary Kevin McAleenan told the Se…




nypost.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Papers that allow them to be here. Legally until adjudication.


Folks in Texas and Arizona would have a different opinion, as do their LE, on what constitutes legal, than maybe others who live far away and are insulated from the crimes that occur to their residents by aliens trespassing their borders.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> The acting Homeland Security secretary said on Tuesday that 90 percent of asylum seekers are missing their court dates after being released into the US.


90% of those who illegally cross then fail to show up for their court hearing? You don't say.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Republican and Democratic, have authored problems that today fall just short of chaos in the operation of these courts. Their legacies — actions in the past that influence the present — are one source of this disorder. They have been abetted by generations of court executives who've hidden the bright markers of disarray to produce testimony and reports that from one year to the next misinformed Congress and the public. 








Courting Disaster


American immigration courts have the highest failure to appear rates of any courts in the country.




cis.org


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

11 Years of Government Data Reveal That Immigrants Do Show Up for Court


A new report released today by the American Immigration Council examines 11 years of government data on the rate at which immigrants appear for hearings in U.S. immigration court. The report, “Measuring In Absentia Removal in Immigration Court,” concludes that an overwhelming 83% of immigrants...




www.americanimmigrationcouncil.org





"The main findings of the report include:


83% of nondetained immigrants with completed or pending removal cases attended all of their hearings.
96% of nondetained immigrants represented by a lawyer attended all of their hearings.
15% of those who were ordered deported because they did not appear in court successfully reopened their cases and had their removal orders rescinded. In some years, as many as 20% of all orders of removal for missing court were later overturned.
Individuals who apply for relief from removal have especially high rates of appearance.
Appearance rates vary strongly based on the immigration court’s location.
The Executive Office for Immigration Review’s method for measuring the rate at which immigrants fail to appear in court presents a limited picture of the frequency of missed court appearances."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And as with the gun discussion, both issues currently have sufficient law in place to curb the problems. They simply choose to selectively enforce those laws while subverting the legal safeguards.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Fact Sheet: Asylum Fraud and Immigration Court Absentia Rates


What is asylum fraud? Asylum fraud occurs when an asylum seeker knowingly misrepresents information as part of their application for protection. Asylum fraud can occur at multiple stages of the asylum process, including during oral testimony or in the provision of written documentation and...




immigrationforum.org





Certain policies and pilot programs have led to drastic increases in absentia rates. Under the Migrant Protection Protocols (MPP), for example, asylum seekers were forced to wait in dangerous border regions in Northern Mexico and given unclear instructions about where, when, and how to attend their court dates. The result was that in at least 30,000 of 42,000 completed MPP cases, the applicant was unable to appear in at least one of their court dates (71%). In another limited asylum program in 2019 — an “expedited pilot” for family removal proceedings — approximately 90% of 7,000 cases resulted in _in absentia _removals. In recent months, the use of yet another expedited procedure has again resulted in low appearance rates.

*Absentia Rates by Immigration Court Process*


Immigration Court Proceeding
Time Period
Absentia RateAll removal proceedings (non-detained)2008-201817%Asylum proceedings (non-detained)2008-20185%Family Removal Pilot Program201990%Migrant Protection Protocols2019-202171%


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Funny how the story changes based on the politics of the teller


There’s been a significant uptick in the rate at which immigrants have been granted asylum since President Joe Biden took office, new research shows. But that likely has nothing to do with the new President’s policies.

Asylum case success rates jumped from 29% to 37% between Fiscal year 2020 and Fiscal Year 2021, during which Biden took office, according to a new report published Wednesday by the Transactional Records Access Clearinghouse (TRAC), a data and research organization at Syracuse University. Looking only at the period Biden has been in office, the success rate has been 40% — and as high as 47% in September.









The Rate of Successful Asylum Cases Shot Up Under Biden


But that probably doesn't have much to do with the new president




time.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> 11 Years of Government Data Reveal That Immigrants Do Show Up for Court
> 
> 
> A new report released today by the American Immigration Council examines 11 years of government data on the rate at which immigrants appear for hearings in U.S. immigration court. The report, “Measuring In Absentia Removal in Immigration Court,” concludes that an overwhelming 83% of immigrants...
> ...


Interesting that you posted a link without apparently understanding the source or the contents.
This is from FAIR Fact-Check: Do 95 Percent of Illegal Aliens Show Up for Their Court Dates?

_"Another common claim is that greater than 85 percent of all illegal aliens attend their court proceedings. This claim is commonly deployed in defense of “catch and release,” suggesting that it doesn’t lead to more illegal aliens disappearing into the country.

It appears that both of these claims come from the same source: a 2018 study by the American Immigration Council (AIC). The AIC is a radical open-borders organization that aggressively campaigns for eliminating essentially all measures that combat illegal immigration. Therefore, any figures from this organization should be examined with skepticism, and for good reason – these two figures are wrong.

The first problem with this report is that the AIC researchers don’t fully explain where they derived these figures, only noting that they used a “sample” of data from the TRAC Immigration Program at Syracuse University.

It is also unclear what constitutes “appearing for court proceedings” in their report. As noted by the Center for Immigration Studies (CIS), a majority (62 percent) of the cases covered in this report had not yet reached a conclusion. This means that the data is either assumptive or based on only partial proceedings. So, if a migrant appears at their initial hearing, but then never shows up again, they could be counted as “appearing at their court proceedings.” It also appears that they are counting appearances by an attorney alone (while the migrant themself is absent) in their statistics.

Most importantly, the study results do not line up with hard data released by the federal government. According to a fact sheet released by the Department of Justice in December of 2020, “Forty-nine percent (49%) of all non-detained or MPP removal cases completed in FY 2020 resulted in an in-absentia order of removal due to an alien’s failure to attend a scheduled immigration court hearing.” This means that approximately half of all illegal aliens don’t attend their final court hearing. This statistic alone debunks the claims made by the AIC."_


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

As of September 30, 2019, the US had capped the total amount of refugees accepted into the United States to 30,000. These represent how many asylum seekers are in USA in 2019. 

Fiscal year 2020, plans to admit no more than 18,000 refugees.

According to the State Department’s own statistics, only 22,491 people arrived in the US as refugees in 2018. This represents a lower number than 2019’s cap and just above the cap set for 2020.









12 Incredible Asylum Seekers USA Statistics - LegalJobs


Asylum seeking in the U.S. has become an immigration issue. For more information, take a deeper look at these latest asylum seekers USA statistics.




legaljobs.io


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Funny how the story changes based on the politics of the teller


Just a quick search will show that link is couched by other sites that easily debunk the statistics provided.
Yes, it is little more than selectively picking what you want to believe when the truth is already so plentiful and available.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Papers that allow them to be here. Legally until adjudication.


It's a fine point but critical to understanding immigration status. The papers allow them to remain here... they do not give them legal immigration status. It's really not that difficult to understand... for most.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

I seem to be getting a headache:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> It's a fine point but critical to understanding immigration status. The papers allow them to be here... they do not give them legal immigration status. It's really not that difficult to understand... for most.


It allows them to be here legally just as a visa allows someone to be here legally for a period of time.

The moment they applied for asylum they are here legally while going through the process and a judge denies or afirms their immigration into the US.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> It allows them to be here legally just as a visa allows someone to be here legally for a period of time.
> 
> The moment they applied for asylum they are here legally while going through the process and a judge denies or afirms their immigration into the US.


O.K.

(see post #171 above)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son was given a topic/position by his professor to present in debate. It was a pov that was considered weak and held by a minority but it was his assignment to defend it.
His initial research showed an abundance of material for his opponent with very little for his own.
He gave a draft to his teacher, who went thru it and told him if he used his current source material he would fail him. My son had simply picked sources that echoed his side of the debate.

The short of what the professor told him was, "Gather the facts that prove what you are trying to say, not say what you are trying to prove."


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

The box is strong in this thread. The box consists of the mainstream media honestly trying to help, the government honestly trying to help, the pharmaceutical companies honestly trying to help, in the face of individuals who hate others on account of their skin color, and won't obey all of the helper mc helpertons because they're too white, stubborn and worst of all, cisgender. There is an alternate reality where all of those helpers actually despise the very sight of you and would love nothing more than for you to suddenly collapse. In this alternate reality, your only possible friends are individuals who question the reality which is given. We're Americans, and as such should question authority, not lick its boots. Covid is Santa for misanthropic adults. I understand now why Alan Watt avoided forums.


----------



## Homesteaderg (8 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> 90% of those who illegally cross then fail to show up for their court hearing? You don't say.


And who is surprised that they don't show? They are obviously afraid of showing up.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Millions of Americans fear going to court, the doctor, the dentist, their IRS audit, their in laws and on.
Like ignorance, fear is not an excuse for breaking the law.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

We can solve the problem easily. Have Telemundo set up a website and all the Commucrats can list their home addresses and promise they will give anyone who shows up food, lodging, medical care, even sex if they want it. And all the drugs they want. Problem solved.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Leave the South Americans in their own countries.

We do not need them here now, especially being that they are demanding that we let them in.

Ask me, and I will be nice; demand, and it is a firm NO!

Have PRIDE in America.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Is the threat from white nationalists and supremacists overblown or exaggerated by social media? Is the media using them to sell clicks and eyeballs? Is the government using them as a distraction?


Yes. Yes. Hell, yes.

_“The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed (and hence clamorous to be led to safety) by an endless series of hobgoblins, most of them imaginary.”
-H.L. Mencken_


----------

